# Weekly competition 2009-50



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U' F R F2 
*2. *R' U' R U F' U R2 F' 
*3. *R' U F2 U' F2 U F' R2 F' U' 
*4. *U' R2 F' U R F' R U R' 
*5. *U2 F R2 F' R F' U' F U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' U B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F R' F2 L' U' F D' F R F2 R 
*2. *D' F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' U B L' B2 D B L' F' 
*3. *U F2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D B D2 L U' R2 F R B' D' L' R 
*4. *D' R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D L D' B' R' U B2 R D' R' B 
*5. *R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D F L2 U R' B' F2 U2 F U' L U R 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Rw F Uw2 U' L2 D2 B Uw F R2 D2 Uw' Rw D' B Fw' U' B' F2 D Fw' Uw' Fw L D2 U2 F2 D' U' L R B2 Fw' Rw R2 U' F' Rw2 D'
*2. *Fw' R U2 Rw2 R U2 B2 L R' B2 L2 F' Rw2 D2 L Uw' F2 R' B Fw' Rw' D2 L' Fw2 Uw R' F D L' Rw' B2 L Rw' Uw2 L' R2 F2 R2 Fw2 L
*3. *L U2 R' D F L Rw R' D Uw2 F2 Uw' B U2 B L2 Rw R Uw U' L' F R D L Uw2 L2 Rw' D2 U' L R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R2 D2 U2 Fw2 U
*4. *L2 F U2 F Uw2 U2 B2 U2 Rw2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw' B' D' B2 R U' Rw2 B Rw2 D2 U B2 Fw' Uw2 U2 R2 B2 Rw B' R F' L2 Rw2 R' B D' Rw D
*5. *B R D2 B' Uw2 U L2 Uw2 U F D' B' F' U2 B2 Fw2 Rw B Uw2 U' B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L Uw2 U R2 Fw L R Uw' R Fw Uw' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' R' F' L' F Rw R D2 Dw' Uw U' L2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 F U' Rw' Fw2 Uw Bw2 Dw Bw' Dw' U2 Lw' D' Fw' Dw2 Uw' F D U2 Bw D' Fw2 Lw2 R' Fw' Lw Rw R' B Rw' D' Dw Fw F2 R Dw2 Fw' F' Dw' Uw2 F2 L2 U R2
*2. *Rw2 R' Dw' U2 B' Rw Dw' B Rw2 F Dw F2 L' Lw R Dw L' R2 F2 Lw Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 U Lw' F2 D' Dw R' Uw Bw' Fw' Lw' F2 Dw' Lw2 B' U' B2 Uw2 F2 D2 Dw' R B2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L Dw' L F' Dw2 Uw B L' Rw2 R' U
*3. *Bw L' Bw' Dw Bw' F' R F Dw B2 L D2 L B2 D U2 B' Bw F2 L Dw B Fw2 U Fw' D' L Fw' L2 R' D' Dw2 Uw U2 B' Dw2 B Fw2 L' D' Uw2 Lw D Dw Uw' B' L2 Rw U F Uw U B Bw' F2 D Fw2 Dw2 Uw' L'
*4. *Rw F Uw' U Rw2 D2 Fw' R Dw' F2 L2 Uw2 U2 Bw R2 Uw L2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 D2 U2 R2 Fw' F' Uw' L' Lw U' L2 F D Uw' U' B2 Bw2 Lw' D Dw Rw2 D2 B' Bw2 L' Rw2 U Rw2 D2 F' Rw Dw B2 Rw D2 Dw' U' Lw' Rw' R' Bw2
*5. *Bw' Rw B F2 L' D2 U L2 R' Fw2 Dw U2 F2 L' Lw' B Fw2 U' Lw Dw2 B2 Lw' B Uw' L2 Rw2 U' Bw U' Fw D Bw2 Fw2 Uw L Rw' R2 B Dw L' R' F D Uw Bw2 Rw' D' Uw' F D Fw Rw' Dw2 Fw L' Fw' U L2 Lw' F

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 2U2 L' 2L2 3U' 2U2 2L' D2 2U 2L 2B' 2F2 2L2 2B2 2U2 L2 R2 F2 3R R2 D' 3U 2U' B' 3F' 2D' 3U 3R D 2U2 U 2L R2 2F 3R2 F R 2U' 3R' R 2D' 2U 2B2 2R2 R B' 2U 3R2 B' F' 2U' L 2L' D 2D 2U L' R 3U' L 3R' 2D F' R2 B2 D' 2U2 3R 2R 2F' 3R' 3U2 3R 2B2 3U2 2U2 2B 2D' U 3R'
*2. *F' 2R U2 L2 R D' L 2B 3F2 2D 3R2 3U U' 2F' 2U 2R F' D2 2L' 3F' 2L' F' 2L' 3F2 F2 3R2 2D L2 3R' B2 R 2B' F2 D' 2L2 F' 2U R' 2D2 2B L D 2U2 3R' 3U' L 2D2 L 2R B' 3F2 R 2B2 3R R' 2D2 2L' 2D R 3U 2B' 2L' D2 2U 3F 3R2 2R' 2U' 2F' 2R 2U' R' 2B 2L' 2D 2B2 3F F' 2U R
*3. *R' 2U L' 2L 2R' 3F 2R' 3F' U B' 2F2 F D' 2D 2R' R' 2B2 2F2 F2 2D' 2B2 L R2 3F L 3R2 2R 2D2 U 3F' F2 L D2 3R2 B' L' 2R' R2 2B2 L2 2L 2D 3U2 2U 2R B 2B 2U U2 L' 3R D' 2B' F' 2U B 2F2 L2 D2 2D' 2B' 2F' 3U' R' U L R' B' F2 D 2U2 B2 3F 2F2 3U2 2L 3R2 3F2 2D' 2U'
*4. *2L 2B' F' 2L' 2U F U' 2F' 2U' 2B' 2F R2 3U 2R 2D2 U2 L' 2L2 3F' L2 2D U' L2 F' 2R2 F' 3R 2R' R' B 2U2 2R B' 2B' 3F2 L' 2F 2U B 2F' R2 2U' 2F2 F2 L R' 3U U2 2R2 U2 3R D U 3F 2U F L 2U2 R2 2D' R2 3F 3R' U' L' 2L D2 2D 2U B2 2U 3F 2F' L' 2B2 L2 2U2 L2 2F2 L'
*5. *L 2R' 2U' B F2 R B2 2B' D U 3R2 F' 2U' R' 2B2 2F' U 3R' 2B 2R 3F' 2D' F D' 3U 2L U2 B 3R 2F2 2R 3F' F' 2L 2D' L2 2R 2B2 2U' U' 2L2 D' B2 2F2 2R R2 3F' L' 2L 2R 3U U 3F2 R 2B 2D' L2 B' 2B2 2D2 B' 3U F' 2U2 2R' 2B2 F2 2U L 2R' R2 B2 2D B' F2 2D2 L2 2R' D 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' 2L2 3F' 3L' 2U U' 2L' B2 R' 2B' 2L B2 3B R 3B2 U 3R R' F2 3U' F2 2L 3R2 3U2 R U' B2 F2 2R2 3D 3R D' 2B2 2R2 2F2 F2 3D' 3L B2 L' F 3R' 3F2 F U 3F2 F' 3U2 U2 L 3U' 3B F 2U' 2B2 D2 3B 3L 3R' D' 2D 3L 2R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 R' 3D' 3R B2 2R2 R' 2U2 3B 3F' D' 3B2 F' 2L2 3U 2U2 3L 2R2 B2 3R2 U' R 2B F2 2L 3L2 B' R2 F U2 2R 2B 2R 3D R2
*2. *3U' 2L2 2B' F' D 3B' 2F' L' 3L2 U' 3B' 3F2 F 2L' 2D2 U' L2 3L' U' 2F2 R D 3B' 2L' 2B 3F' 2D2 3D 3F' L' 2L2 2R D' F 2U 2L 2F 3R2 R2 2F D' L 3F2 3L2 B2 D2 2U2 2B 2R 3F' 2L2 2B 3F L2 3U' 2B 3F' 2R2 2F L D2 U' 3L2 B' 3R2 3U' U B 3B 2F F' D 3F2 F 3D 3U2 U 2R' 3B' 3F2 3U F 3D2 2F' 3L2 3R2 2R' 3U' F R 2B' D 2B2 U F2 D' B 2B2 3F U'
*3. *F' 2U' L' 2L 3L 3F 2L' 3U' 2U' R2 2B 3F2 3L R2 2F' D' 3F D 2D 2U2 B' 2L 2F' 3D2 L 3U2 3L2 D U2 3R' 2R2 B 3R' F R' B 2U' 2B 3L U' 3F 3D 3U2 L2 3R 2B' 2R' 2F L 2D 3D2 3L2 F' 2L' R' F' D' 2F' 2U' 2L2 2U 2R 2D' R' 3B2 U2 2R' U' L 2D2 2U 2B2 2L 3B2 3U2 3F 2D' 3D2 3B2 D' B 3L2 D' 2R R' D2 2D' U2 2B2 3F2 2F 3L' U' L2 2R2 R2 2D 3D' 3L2 3B
*4. *3D' 3F' D' U2 2L2 R2 2D' 3B2 L2 2L 2R' R' 2B' 2D 2F' 3L2 3U 2R 3D2 3R 3F 2L2 D 3D 3U B2 L 3F2 D' B2 2B 3B' 3F F 3L2 2B2 L' R' 3F' D' L 3R' R 3U 2U' 2B' L 3R R' B2 3D2 3U R' B 3R2 2F2 3D' 2U2 3L 3R 2D 2L U 3B 2F R 2U2 2B2 2L' 2F2 2D 2F2 3D' 3U B2 3F U' 2F 3L2 2R2 B2 3L2 B' 3L R2 U2 B' 3U 2R' 2D U L 3L2 3D2 2R 2U R D B2 2B'
*5. *2R2 3D L' 3D2 2B' 2F2 2D2 2U2 2B 3B2 2F' D2 3B' R 3B 3F2 L' B 2L2 3R2 2D 3D 3U2 U' F 3R' B' 2D' B D 2U 2F2 F 3D2 3F2 2L 2R2 R2 D F 3D 3F U 3R2 2R' 2U2 2R' B2 3B2 3F2 D2 2L 2B2 3R' 2F2 2L' 2F' 2L 3R F2 D 3D2 U2 B' 2F2 F' 2D 3D' R 2F 2D B' 2B' D2 F' 2R2 D2 3L 3B' D2 2B F 2L D2 2B 3B F' 2L 3R 3F 2F' 2D2 3R 2R2 2U2 2L D2 2D' 3D2 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F' R' U F U2 F R 
*2. *F' U R U R' F R2 F' R 
*3. *R U' R2 U2 R' F R' U F' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R F' L' D L2 B' L' F2 L R 
*2. *R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D F L' F2 U' R' U2 F2 U F L' F2 
*3. *B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 D L F D' B' D' B' F' L2 D L' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' Rw' B2 Fw Uw' L F2 D2 Uw2 B2 L Uw2 U Fw L R' F2 D Uw2 L2 Rw2 D B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 D' L2 R' D L' Fw' F' D2 Rw' D' L F2 Uw
*2. *Uw' L' R U' B L' Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R U' B Rw2 U R B2 L2 Rw D' B' R' Fw2 R Fw D' L Rw' D' B Fw' D Uw' B2 Fw2 F' R' U'
*3. *B R Fw R2 B R B' L2 F2 Uw2 L Uw2 B R F' U' B' Fw F' L' R' U Rw' R Uw2 L' F2 R B F' D2 L R' B R' Uw2 Rw' R B Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L' F' Dw Bw2 Uw B2 D2 Dw' Lw' Dw' B2 L2 F2 R F' Uw' U' B2 Bw2 L' Lw' Dw' R2 Dw' Lw2 R' Fw Uw2 Bw Lw2 Dw' B2 Bw' Fw' D' U' Fw Rw Dw' Uw2 Lw' R2 Fw D' Lw' R2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw L' Fw Dw F R' D2 B2 F2 Lw2 Uw
*2. *Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 Bw U Fw Rw' D2 Uw' Lw B' Bw Fw' Uw' F Rw' Dw2 F Lw B' Bw L Rw' Dw' F' R2 Uw' B2 Fw L Dw2 Lw D' Dw2 B D F2 Lw' R D' Uw Lw2 D2 Lw Fw Lw2 Dw2 U L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw R' Fw Uw2 Bw' L2 Uw'
*3. *Uw Lw D' Lw Rw2 B Bw' Fw2 Lw D2 U' B2 F Uw U' Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' U F R2 Dw' R Bw' Fw2 L Rw2 Dw Uw' B L' R U' L2 R U B' L2 R' Dw2 Bw' F2 D' Uw2 Fw F2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R' Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' Fw' F Dw Uw Lw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 F2 L B' L2 D2 L R2 D' L F R U2 
*2. *F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 L' D2 R2 
*3. *D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L R F' R2 F2 U R F D B2 U2 
*4. *B2 D R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B' D L' F L' R' F2 U B D 
*5. *F2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R B F' L' F' D' U R' B F2 R 
*6. *L2 R2 D U L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R' F' D' B R' U' L F2 R2 U2 
*7. *R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F' U' L' F' L' D2 L' U' F' U' F 
*8. *B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U B' U2 B R B U B F2 L U 
*9. *D B2 D R2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R U B F2 U F' D' U2 R' F' U' 
*10. *U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L' B' F L B2 U B' D2 L2 U2 
*11. *B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L' R B U' F R B D F R' U2 
*12. *D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R U B2 R D F R2 F2 D2 
*13. *F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U L2 D L' D U B2 L B2 U2 B' D' F' U' F2 
*14. *F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 U' L' B F U' F D' L2 R' U' R' F 
*15. *L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D U2 L2 R2 U' F' U' L2 R B' R' D F' L R 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' F R' U B D F L2 R2 U F' 
*2. *L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L B' D B2 R D2 R2 U2 F R D2 U 
*3. *B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L' F R2 F L' F D2 R U2 
*4. *D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B' U R' D' F2 L' F2 U2 B' 
*5. *L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 R' D U' F L' R' D B F2 U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 L F U' B D2 F2 L R2 U B' R' 
*2. *D' L2 D L2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 D F U2 L B D' R2 B2 D' U' 
*3. *D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U F2 D2 B' L R B D' L' 
*4. *B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F R2 B D' F2 R D F L U2 
*5. *F2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D U B2 F' R' F' U' F D' R B F2 R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U B2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 R' B D L F' R D2 L2 F' D' F' 
*2. *D2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L D' R' U R2 B F2 R' B2 F R 
*3. *D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L B' F2 L' U B' R B2 R U' 
*4. *L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L D' R2 B2 D2 R F D L2 D' 
*5. *L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' F' R' U' R D' R' D2 F' D2 L F2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R F' D F2 L B2 U' B F2 L2 U' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' R U' R U R' U' 
*3. *B2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R U R D' F D2 L' U L2 F2 
*4. *B2 Fw' Uw' R' B' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw' F2 D Rw2 R' B' Fw U2 Rw2 D' U B F D2 B' Uw2 U Rw' F' L' B' Uw Rw' R' U' L F L' Rw2 U' Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F U' R U2 R' F U2 R2 U' 
*3. *D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U F2 R U' R2 D' U' F U B' D L2 R' D2 
*4. *D' L2 Uw2 L Rw D2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L' Fw2 F D L' B L' R B' Fw2 D B' Fw2 F' U Fw2 D' B2 R2 B' Fw L2 Rw Fw' L2 Rw U2 L' F2 U B2
*5. *U' Lw Bw2 D Uw2 Bw R2 Dw U2 B' Fw' Lw' B Lw Fw' Dw' B2 D2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 R Fw' D' Dw Bw Fw2 U Fw2 D2 F L Lw D' Bw Fw' L2 Uw L Rw' B D' F L Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L2 F2 R' Dw2 Uw2 R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L' U' R' L U' R U' R' U L' U L U R L' u r l' 
*2. *R L U' R' U L' R U' R' U R B' u' l' b 
*3. *R' U' L R U L' R' L B' R' B R' L' R L u' b' 
*4. *L R L R' L U' L' U' L R L' B' r' l' b 
*5. *L' R' U L U' B' R' B R' L' B' u' l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-1) (1,-5) (6,2) (3,3) (0,1) (2,0) (2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,2) (-4,4) (0,4) (4,1) (-4,4) (-3,0)
*2. *(0,-4) (-5,1) (2,5) (0,4) (-3,3) (3,0) (1,3) (-3,5) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (3,2) (0,5) (3,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (1,-3) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (-4,0) (0,3) (2,4) (-1,4) (-1,0) (1,0) (-1,2) (-2,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-1) (4,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,2) (-2,3) (4,0) (6,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,1) (-5,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (-3,-2) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (1,4) (0,2) (-3,1) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (5,3) (6,4) (0,0)


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

Magic: 1.71, 1.41, 2.00, 1.88, 1.61 = 1.73
Magic = stupid.
2x2: 1.46, 4.38, 2.74, 2.07, 3.24 = 2.68 

3x3: 10.79, 10.29, 10.20, 8.48, 9.68 = 10.05
Ooh compsingle.
4x4: 48.79, 54.22, 59.85, 1:04.39, 47.26 = 54.28
WTF! So much fail....
5x5: 1:31.98, 1:21.50, 1:24.46, 1:24.72, 1:48.13 = 1:27.05
1st and last sucked.
Pyraminx: 8.41, 4.86, 7.07, 8.14, 5.47 = 6.89
Failsies.
SQ-1: (17.86), 23.48, 37.38, 25.97, (46.19) = 28.94
2 fail solves = fail avg
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 6.98 = 6.98
Lol cancels into EG2
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:51.44), 1:59.91, DNF(2:11.46) = 1:59.91
1st was off by 3 corners, and 3rd I undid a setup move wrong, which means my U layer was off by U' and there were some wrong edges.


----------



## janelle (Dec 10, 2009)

3x3
38.97, 35.25, 34.11, 34.60, 32.93 Avg- 34.65 (σ = 0.47)
Not very good compared to everyone else, but oh well it's pretty good times for me. 
3x3 OH
1:40.41, 1:23.06, 1:24.31, 1:46.72, 1:23.56 Avg- 1:29.43 (σ = 7.78)
New personal average for me. Yay!


----------



## Yichen (Dec 10, 2009)

Yichen:
2x2x2: 3.65
(2.22), 4.52, 3.87, 3.06, (4.58)


3x3x3: 17.35
16.80, 17.93, (16.30), (18.52), 17.32


4x4x4: 1:34.56
(1:33.38), 1:34.31, 1:34.05, 1:35.32, (1:35.41)


3x3x3 One Handed: 39.65
38.17, 39.15, (35.26), 41.62, (42.75)


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:05.83


MegaMinx: 3:41.73
(3:58.42), (3:18.24), 3:54.69, 3:24.34, 3:46.16


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 10, 2009)

*2x2:* 12.62, 14.59, 8.10, 17.17, 9.98 = *12.40*
Not good at all.

*3x3:* 25.12, 29.35, 32.35, 29.76, 31.82 = *30.31*
Dumbdumbdumbdumbdumb.

*3x3 OH:* 52.11, 1:07.56, 1:15.87, 1:10.60, 58.01 = *1:05.39*
Two subs 60s.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 10, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 7.46, 7.66, (6.18), (12.08), 10.81 => 8.64
Lolfridrich. I never practice 2x2x2.

*3x3x3*: DNF, 25.97, 28.6, DNF, DNS => DNF
Holy crap that failed badly. First DNF was a massive pop and now I've lost a corner . The second, I had a pop and accidentally stopped the timer!

*4x4x4*: 2:11.46, (2:15.47), (1:51.28), 1:52.03, 1:55.47 => 1:59.65
Wow. I've never gotten so many sub-120s, let alone a sub-120 average of 5... Very easy centres on all the solves. Although I put the centres in the wrong places on the first two solves.

*5x5x5*: (3:37.43), (DNF), 3:48.68, 3:43.84, 3:54.44 => 3:48.99
Wow, I am on fire tonight. I've never even done a sub-240 solve on 5x5x5, and I get a sub-240 average! Earlier today I was averaging 4:40. DNF was a timer malfunction, stopped at 0.13.

*234 Relay*: 3:19.84

*2345 Relay*: 6:32.41

*Magic*: (1.71), (2.15), 1.81, 1.84, 1.96 => 1.87
I don't practice Magic much so I suck.

*3x3x3 BLD*: 5:23.63, DNF(4:45.13), DNF(5:05.81) => 5:23.63

*3x3x3 MultiBLD*:

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(32:09.29), DNS, DNS = DNF
I honestly couldn't be bothered putting aside enough time to do two more attempts.


----------



## mande (Dec 10, 2009)

2x2: 6.64, (8.59), (4.07), 7.11, 7.38 = 7.04
Comment: Good.

3x3: 18.08, 20.65, (17.08), (22.23), 21.80 = 20.18
Comment: lol, same as my last official comp's average. Bad.

3x3 OH: 43.82, 42.39, 48.63, (42.32), (1:16.77) = 44.94
Comment: Completely messed up the G perm on the last solve. Bad average.

3x3 BLD: 3:01.70, 3:06.29, 4:29.44 = 3:01:70
Comment: lol, I didn't expect my times to go so bad with 1 or 2 weeks of no practice. At least no DNFs.

4x4: 1:57.58, (1:52.60), 1:57.67, (2:12.07), 2:06.10 = 2:00:45
Comment: Ugh, my 4x4 sucks. Also all 5 solves had PLL parity.

5x5: (5:34:30), 4:58:44, 4:51:77, (4:24:68), 5:05:77 = 4:58:66
Comment: My 5x5 sucks much more than my 4x4. I guess sub 5 is ok on my cube.

3x3 MTS: (DNF), 1:19.71, 1:20.58, 1:19.89, (1:14.87) = 1:20:06
Comment: Cool SD. DNF was off by 2 corners and the time was 1:21:25. Pretty consistent.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

*2x2x2*

Average: 6.70

1. 5.86
2. 7.50
3. 5.63
4. 6.36
5. 8.13

_Pretty good. _

*3x3x3
*
Average: 23.15

1. 26.77 
2. 21.91 
3. 23.83 
4. 22.16 
5. 21.09 

_Wow. I scared myself for a little there._*

Magic

*Average: DNF
1. 1.44 
2. 2.13 
3. 1.50 
4. DNF
5. DNS

_String Broke _

*Square-1*

Average: 53.03

1. 49.91 Parity
2. 59.19 Parity
3. 57.50 Parity
4. 53.97 Cubeshape fail
5. 44.58


----------



## jave (Dec 10, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 29.30, 33.25, 30.39, (29.00), (33.30) = *30.98*
dunno why i was so nervous doing the solves, my fingers were shaking and my cube was wet and slippery from my sweat -_-


----------



## chahupping (Dec 10, 2009)

2x2
9.58,11.17,9.62,9.76,7.03= 9.43
(should train more??)

3x3
18.11,19.83,21.33,21.28,19.48= 20.01
(normal)

4x4 
1:16.50,1:16.66,DNF,1:03.67,1:28.47
(Well, i just train on 5x5 and long time didn't touch 4x4, its a pb single and avg!)

5x5
3:56.82,3:11.65,2:52.68= 3:20.38
(I hate pop on big cubes.. T_T)

2x2-4x4 
2:24.30


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 10, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (5.91), (21.63), 12.78, 12.45, 13.16 = *12.80*
(new Maru screw-spring 2x2x2 - very nice but not as good as my old ES! First solve was fun: I used Ortega, solve orange then red OLL was FRUR'U'F')
*3x3x3:* 44.01, 41.50, (44.67), (33.47), 33.79 = *39.77*
(Very pleased with this avg - only second time I've sub-40 in weekly comp!)
*4x4x4:* 2:36.04, (3:48.68), (2:13.35), 2:44.35, 3:04.54 = *2:48.31*
(New mini QJ this week - lubed with the Maru lube - very nice but needs more work - second solve messed up pretty bad)
*5x5x5:* (4:06.01), (5:18.04), 4:33.53, 4:35.76, 4:23.12 = *4:30.80*
*6x6x6:* (9:01.73), 8:22.02, (7:27.75), 8:51.60, 8:29.32 = *8:34.31*
(including a new PB I think!)
*7x7x7:* 12:35.78, 12:59.23, (13:15.70+), (11:17.70), 12:21.98 = *12:39.00*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:18.02*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:42.35*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:10.79), 1:39.29, 1:33.41, 1:17.75, (2:04.67) = *1:30.15*
*Magic:* 2.60, 2.64, (2.42), (3.13), 2.51 = *2.58*
*PyraMinx:* (27.29), (18.39), 20.96, 22.99, 18.94 = *20.96*
*Clock:* 29.04, 36.20, (25.17), (42.45), 29.07 = *31.44*
*MegaMinx:* 5:23.04, 4:59.38, (5:33.68), (4:53.84), 5:06.29 = *5:09.57*
(pops galore - need yet another minx!)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (10/12 edges - two fllipped! about 7 mins), DNF (bit of a mess!), DNF (7mins 7/12 edges - missed out part of my story! First time using a journey for memorisation - I only decided on my journey waypoints in the part hour or so so not too bad!  )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

2x2: (2.38), 5.08, 3.24, 4.80, (5.83) = 4.37
_Very easy _

3x3: 13.28, 13.49, (18.91), (12.84), 16.42 = 14.40
_DAMN! Die, counting 16!_

3x3 OH: 29.02, 31.92, (28.27), (41.38), 35.53 = 32.16
_A bit better than normal_

4x4: 1:00.45, (1:19.03), (56.67), 58.89, 1:03.19 = 1:00.84
_Yes! PB average and first sub-1 with Double parity (56.67)_

Pyraminx: 12.78, (8.20), 8.50, (16.70), 15.41 = 12.23
_Beeeh! Counting 15 -.-_

Megaminx: (DNF), (1:47.08), 1:58.69, 1:51.23, 2:05.88 ) 1:58.60
_I can do much better _

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
_First was too hard, second off by a y-perm and third off by a t-perm -.-_

2-3-4 relay = 1:28.77
_Sub-90, but can be better._

5x5: 2:18.20, 2:19.09, 2:15.27, (2:20.56), (2:09.14) = 2:17.52
_Very normal._

2-3-4-5 relay: = 4:33.47
_Biggest fail I ever had._

Magic: 1.13, (3.08), 1.25, 2.63, (1.03) = 1.67
_I havened solved magic for 2 weeks ^^_


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

*2x2x2: 7.72*
(3.29), (10.11), 6.19, 7.80, 9.19
Comment: Good, but could've been great if it wasn't for that last solve.

*3x3x3: 21.11*
20.61, (24.70), 21.96, 20.75, (19.27)

*4x4x4: 1:51.90*
1:51.72, 1:44.51, (2:14.16), 1:59.47, (1:36.25)
Comment: Nice single.

*5x5x5:*

*3x3x3 One Handed: 1:02.25*
1:00.14, 1:07.34, 59.26, (59.04), (1:08.03)
Comment: Is sub-1 too much to ask?

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 52*
Comment: Bad non-optimal PLL

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:32.54*
Comment: Bad 2x2 & 3x3.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:01.27*
Comment: Awesome 5x5.

*Megaminx: 4:01.18*
(3:47.89), 4:08.85, 4:00.14, (5:04.84), 3:54.55
Comment: First AO5 on megaminx.


----------



## salshort (Dec 10, 2009)

*Magic*: 1.80 (DNF) (1.78) 1.88 1.86 = *1.85*
*2x2x2*: 6.97 (29.78) 16.07 19.75 15.44 = *17.09*
*3x3x3*: (23.27) 27.95 (29.77) 27.63 23.98 = *26.52*
*4x4x4*: (2:03.96) 2:18.68 (2:29.81) 2:26.07 2:21.12 = *2:21.96*
*5x5x5*: 4:34.86 4:17.71 (3:48.83) 4:31.42 (4:35.86) = *4:28.00*
*3x3x3 OH*: 54.81 (48.71) 57.65 1:10.18 1:08.71 = *1:00.42*
*Pyraminx*: 12.82 (10.93) 11.01 (13.65) 11.15 = *11.66*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *3:18.91*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *7:52.29*


----------



## d-man (Dec 10, 2009)

3x3x3: 
28.08, (21.24), (28.47), 23.29, 22.68
Average of 3 = 24.68


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 10, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2_ - 9.33 10.11 9.34 8.88 8.02 *9.18avg* 2 look Ortega. Don't know them all yet.
_3x3_ - 19.72 26.92 23.74 26.92 27.05 *25.86avg* PLL skip.
_4x4_ - 1.27.93 P 1.22.19 1.35.86 OP 1.32.96 OP 1.26.72 O *1.29.20avg*
_5X5_ - 2.40.43 2.55.93 2.38.50 2.59.11 2.57.25 *2.51.20avg*
_6x6_ - 5.37.68 5.58.91 O 5.22.77 P 5.18.65 6.01.66 O *5.39.79avg* Very good. Amazingly only3 paritys
_7x7_ - 9.28.64 8.58.72 9.40.41 9.17.86 8.43.99 *9.15.07avg* Its Harry von Icepigs in my front room this morning. Still, okay results.
_3x3OH_ - 1.46.36 DNF 1.37.13 1.40.31 1.20.34 *1.41.27avg* Didn't start timer
_3x3WF_ - 6.55.83 7.43.62 6.35.73 6.57.99 DNS *7.12.48avg* Knowing exactly what to do, but not having the physical ability to be able to do it is probably the most frustratiing thing in the world. Done on my 3ins 3x3.
_3x3MTS_ - 2.00.47 1.55.88 2.10.35 1.45.62 1.59.63 *1.58.66avg*
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.01.72*
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.35.58*
_Magic_ - 1.66 1.53 1.59 1.61 1.53 *1.58avg*
_Master Magic_ - 2.93 2.96 2.96 3.11 6.80 *3.01avg* Ha ha, got progressively worse! So close to sub 3 avg.
_Clock_ - 16.40 17.25 16.00 16.18 16.69 *16.42avg*
_Megaminx_ - 3.53.13 3.46.44 3.15.47 3.20.81 3.38.06 *3.35.10avg*
_Square1_ - 1.20.97 57.47 1.16.43 1.30.27 57.86* 1.11.75avg*

_3X3 FMC_ *51 moves*

y D' F U' R U D2 F' R F R' 2x2x2

D U' L' U D B R' B' R 2x2x3

x2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U' L' U2 F U' F' 3rd Pair

B L' B' L 4th Pair

y' L x U R' U R U2 L' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 Last Layer

If I speedsolved with Petrus, I'd struggle to stackmat the 2x2x2 block.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 10, 2009)

*222:* 4.53, 5.13, 3.75, 5.61, 4.63 = 4.76
Comments: Okay, could've been better.

*333:* 23.65, 20.63, 22.34, 23.83, 23.13+ = 23.04
Comments: Uhh... not good. :fp


----------



## Edam (Dec 10, 2009)

_3x3_(18.90), (14.03), 16.93, 14.50, 18.13 = * 16.52 *
_4x4_(1:28.90), 1:25.33, (1:16.90), 1:17.88, 1:22.09 = *1:21.77*

_234_ *1:55.25*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*

Scramble: U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R F' D F2 L B2 U' B F2 L2 U'
Solution: D U' R F' L U2 B' F' U L' U' L F L F' L' D R' D' B L' B' R2 B L B' R' F2 D' F2 D F D' R' F R D U'

Start with regular scramble, with premove U'.
2x cross: D U' R F' L U2 B'
Switch to inverse, using B U2 L' F R' U D' (2x cross moves above) as premoves.
3rd pair: U (from earlier premove) D' R' F' R D
4th pair: F' D' F2 D F2 R' . D R D'
all but 3 corners: L F L' F' L' U L U' F
insert at .: R2 B L' B' R2 B L B'
R' R2 become R before insertion.

Comment: Still pretty bad partial NISS solution, but a little better than last week. The first 3 pairs were actually pretty good! I had a 20-move F2L, but I couldn't work out a decent ending for it. I had terrible last-layer problems; I feel like this was just a very unlucky last layer scramble for me. NISS is probably a bad choice for me, but I can't seem to help it - it's fun to use.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 10, 2009)

FMC: 29 moves, nice sub-30 
y' z' E' F2 D2 l D' l2 D' R2 B2 D' (11): corners + 2 edges
x L' E2 L (4): 2 more edges
y L2 D2 L E' L' (6): 2 more edges
y' U2 L' E' L E B2 (8): last 6 edges 
Total: 29 HTM


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

3x3
15.55
(11.83), 15.95, 14.83, (16.14), 15.89
Comment: Good. Also it was nice that my worst solve was a 16. 15.95 was pll skip though so it wouldn't have been sub-16 unless it was instant recognized h or t prob. 11 was nl and so were all others (except 15.95)


----------



## Micael (Dec 11, 2009)

*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:36.74, 1:05.38, 1:25.75 = 1:05.38
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:08.23, 1:56.05, 2:55.28 = 1:56.05
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNS yet
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:* 10/12 = 8 in 53:54 [35:57]
Two inspection mistakes.
1- Did not notice a misoriented edge.
2- Did not used the proper image, sounds like a lack of concentration for seconds. Actually, the image was quite unclear when I recalled it.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* DNS yet [BLD]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 11, 2009)

2x2 - (4.38) (7.22) 7.01 4.91 5.96 - * 5.96 *

3x3 - (13.34) (24.11) 21.65 14.45 17.34 - * 17.81 *

4x4 - 58.92 1:09.23 (1:11.08) (58.23) 1:10.22 - *1:06.12*

5x5 - (1:52.92) 1:59.52 (2:32.44) 2:16.00 2:10.11 - * 2:08.54 *

Square-1 - (52.33) 29.82 35.49 41.88 (28.72) - * 35.73 *

Pyraminx - (8.52) 6.32 5.62 4.44 (4.43) - * 5.46 *

Megaminx - (2:25.21) 2:21.87 2:03.12 (1:58.52) 2:07.49 - * 2:10.83 *


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 11, 2009)

Charlie, you are simply amazing! Honestly i didn't know you are at that level with these puzzles! Bravo!


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 11, 2009)

16.54, 12.99, 20.13, 21.19, 19.33

average of 5: 18.67

I failed.
16 = good. 12 = win. 20 = fail 21 = pll recognition fails 19 = wow, there goes that average.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 11, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Charlie, you are simply amazing! Honestly i didn't know you are at that level with these puzzles! Bravo!



2x2 - Just easier cases, good average for me, I don't practise
3x3 - Normal average at home
4x4 - Joey told me how to edge pair better (turns out I was using 6 moves too many EVERY TIME I paired edges)
5x5 - As above
Pyraminx - Nothing new
Square-1 - I decided it was wrong I didn't know the method of one of my best friends so I've been practising like crazy! More than 3x3!
Megaminx - My megaminx isn't dripping Czech oil and I've been practising a bit more

Basically I had loads of work for university this week, so I spent the whole time cubing instead.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 11, 2009)

3x3 15.87, 17.53, 22.19, 19.25, 18.45 = 18.41
comment that was so fail.

5x5 2:52.93, 3:09.16, 3:13.24, 3:06.06, 3:04.56 = 3:06.59
comment meh I hate 5x5



3x3 onehanded 32.98, 33.89, 28.18, 34.32, 31.52 = 32.80
comment that was a pretty good average 

2x2 blindfolded 1:14.24, 1:27.25, 1:31.67 = 1:24.39


3X3 Blindfolded DNF(3:05.40), DNF (4:16.43), DNF(6:13.15)
comment that was horrible! the first one would have been PB but I was off by 2 miss orianted edges. the rest was all fail.

megaminx 2:19.04, 2:29.39, 2:21.19, 2:01.41, 1:48.18 = 2:13.88
comment I'm so happy about the sub 2! I have been trying forever to get sub 2 woot! the average was pretty bad. 

2x2 2.82, 9.58, 6.96, 6.16, DNF(9.04) = 7.57
comment the first solve had a LL skip =D the rest was all fail


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R F' D F2 L B2 U' B F2 L2 U' 

2x2x3: U' B' D R U R D L D' L' D R

2xCross + Slot 3: L2 D2 L' D2 B D2 B'

Slot 4 and OLL w/PLL skip: L D2 L' D' x2 y2 R U' B U' B' U B U' B' R'


= 33 moves


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Rubik's Clock: DNF(19.448), 28.895, 30.821, 47.536, 40.927 = 39.761
Wow. First average. The 19 was 1 hour off, and I accidentally turned 3 hours.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

@Rubiks560

BLD is best of, not average. Your time would be 3:05.40


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> 4x4 - Joey told me how to edge pair better (turns out I was using 6 moves too many EVERY TIME I paired edges)
> Square-1 - I decided it was wrong I didn't know the method of one of my best friends so I've been practising like crazy! More than 3x3!
> .


Regretting teaching you now :|


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Dec 11, 2009)

Square-1:

Average: *48.60*
Standard Deviation: 13.05
Individual Times:
1.	(35.00)
2.	38.56
3.	(1:33.29)
4.	40.21
5.	1:07.04

i had 55 sec cubeshape on the 3rd solve and failed on 5th one. could be sub40 avg. pb is 46 avg5.


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2009)

*3x3 speed*: 22.78, (20.94), (22.83), 21.25, 22.39 =Average: 22.04 /Best: 20.94 /Worst: 22.83

Awesome average for me. F2l was great every time.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 11, 2009)

*2x2x2
*avg *4.83*
(2.50), (6.50), 3.92, 5.78, 4.80

*3x3x3*
avg* 14.90*
14.53, (17.55), 15.45, (14.14), 14.72

*4x4x4*
avg *1:22.38*
1:30.52, (1:34.55), 1:16.98, (1:16.75), 1:19.65

*2x2x2 BLD*
dnf, *21.46*, 31.61

*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF, *2:17.32*, 2:45.89

*3x3x3 MULTI BLD*
*2/3 14:29.97*

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 relay*

*MAGIC*
1.78, 1.69, (1.81), (1.53), 1.58 avg *1.68*

*3x3x3 FM*
*49* moves, friedrich


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *2x2x2*
> 
> Magic
> 
> ...



Restring it man, or do it ever so slowly to get your avg lol. A couple of months ago I think I posted a 15sec avg cos I only had 7 strings left!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2009)

4x4x4: current avg5: 1:31.90 (σ = 3.31)
1:26.82, 1:36.09, 1:46.93, 1:31.60, 1:28.01
Out of practice. No warm up.

3x3x3: current avg5: 22.08 (σ = 0.38)
23.31, 21.66, 22.00, 22.58, 20.69
Out of practice. Bad cube.

2x2x2: current avg5: 4.49 (σ = 1.79)
3.07, 9.60, 3.38, 7.01, 3.06
CLL, LBL, CLL, Ortega, CLL.

2x2x2 BLD: 12.24
DNF(1:09.92), 36.62, 12.24+


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 12, 2009)

*3x3 mts*: *1:59.44* (2:05.81), (1:41.00), 2:20.99, 1:53.08, 2:02.25

*2x2*: *5.77* (3.64), (8.31), 5.91, 5.41, 5.98
pb by over 3 secs!!! easiest scrambles I've ever had

*3x3*: *34.34* 34.08, (40.67), 32.54, (28.14), 36.41

*4x4*: *2:30.15* 2:34.97, (2:39.43), 2:34.76, (2:10.90), 2:20.73


----------



## ianini (Dec 12, 2009)

2x2: *5.80*, 6.98, 9.54, 7.54, 7.11
3x3: 21.15, 19.15, 24.35, 20.64, *17.78*
5x5: *2:47.33*, 2:56.66, 3:04.00, 3:14.50, 3:10.80
Magic: 0.97, 0.96, 1.00, *0.93*, 1.02


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 12, 2009)

*2x2:* 10.34 (11.49) (4.61) 8.43 9.11 => 9.29

*3x3:* 24.44 (31.16) 23.47 (18.45) 22.56 => 23.49

*4x4:* 1:35.77 (1:51.99) 1:40.89 (1:28.59) 1:43.71 => 1:40.12

*3x3 OH:* 48.67 48.67 (43.80) (55.65) 44.69 => 47.34

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:38.97

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 +5x5x5 Relay:* 7:40.81

*Magic:* (1.71) 3.80 5.30 2.13 (DNF) => 3.74


----------



## kzhou (Dec 12, 2009)

2x2x2: (2.94), 4.27, 3.31, (11.29), 7.52 = 5.04
3x3x3: 13.20, (15.48), 14.29, (12.57), 14.86 = 14.12
4x4x4: (1:03.61), 1:11.88, (1:22.03), 1:06.05, 1:11.72 = 1:09.89
5x5x5: (2:11.20), 2:17.93, 2:16.54, 2:17.29, (2:26.44) = 2:17.25
3x3x3 OH: (26.69), 50.77, 39.29, 45.31, (DNF) = 45.12
234 Relay: 1:41.17
2345 Relay: 4:07.58
Magic: DNF, 1.61, DNF, 1.80, DNF = DNF
Pyraminx: (20.18), (8.22), 14.22, 13.01, 12.43 = 13.22

First post!


----------



## mazei (Dec 13, 2009)

2x2x2: 2.34, 3.33, 6.67, 4.73, 2.70 = 3.59
That's odd. I'm no where this good. But scrambles were quite easy.

3x3x3: 11.33, 11.48, 13.11, 12.69, 15.38 = 12.43
Somewhat decent

4x4x4: 53.61, 54.44, 58.25, 56.56, 52.00 = 54.87
I <3 Mefferts

5x5x5: 1:43.95, 1:52.78, 1:28.75, 1:35.86, 1:30.56 = 1:36.79
Sigh, darn sup-110

6x6x6: 4:16.97, 3:36.38, 3:23.30, 3:50.33, 3:19.11 = 3:36.67
Poppy first solve

7x7x7: 5:53.02, 5:58.89, 6:30.91, 5:51.58, 6:18.75 = 6:03.55
Darn, almost sub-6

2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF(1:18.53), DNF(38.94), 1:56.09 = 1:56.09
Funny how I fail at this.

3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(1:55.14), DNF(2:11.28), 2:34.91 = 2:34.91
I really don't know what happen at the first 2 attempts

3x3 One Handed: 17.77, 24.97, 22.34, 21.88, 17.80 = 20.67
Pwnage!

Megaminx: 1:39.03, 1:28.72, 1:45.45, 1:33.38, 1:42.22 = 1:38.21
Disappointment

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37
2x2x2: U' B' D U R'(5:5)
3x2x2: B' L' B D' L' F' L2 F'(8:13)
F2L+OLL: L D' L2 D' L' D' L' D L D' L2 D(12:25)
PLL: B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L B2 U2(12:37)
Oh well, straight forward solve got me something nice at least.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay = 1:21.33
Could be so much better if my 3x3 didn't suck so much.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay = 3:09.66
If anyone wants to see me angry for some reason, watch me do relays...

Screw multi-BLD, got myself a 2x2 and now...RELAY!!


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 13, 2009)

*Junwen Yao*
i got sick.Just solve it & have fun!

*2x2x2 Cube Poket's*
1. 6.50
2. 6.08
*3. (8.80)*
*4. (5.53)*
5. 6.72
*Average:6.43*
sooobad! cold-hands.i hate winter at South China!

*Rubik's Cube:*
1. 19.58
*2. (20.53)*
*3. (18.98) *
4. 19.69
5. 19.15
*Average:19.47*
Cube:Rubik's Cube JP.
*
4x4x4 Cube*
*1. (1:04.03)* PB
2. 1:16.16
3. 1:16.59
4. 1:28.38
*5. (1:28.53)*
*Average: 1:20.38*
Unlucky!!! SoooBad!!!! Not my AVERAGE!:fp

*5x5x5 Cube*
1 2:43.61
2 2:46.18
*3 (2:38.06)*
4 3:02.84
*5 (3:12.84) Pop*
*Average: 2:50.88*
pretty good.

*3x3x3 One Handed*
1 43.77
*2 （48.78）*
3 42.63
4 48.21
*5 （34.40）*
*Average：44.87*
:fp

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. (1:18.19)*
2. 1:44.08
*3. (DNF)*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. （4：35.11）*
*2. （3：27.97）*
3. 4：33.22

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*2/2 18：55.57*
have fun！


*Rubik's Magic:*
1. 1.19
2. 1.19
3. 1.09
*4. (1.89)*
*5. (1.08)*
*Average:1.16*
Guojia's Magic.

*Pyraminx*
1. 12.25
*2. (17.15)*
*3. (6.53)* Not my PB 
4. 15.86
5. 12.90
*Average:13.67*
Bad bad bad!:fp

*
MegaMinx*
*1 (DNF)*
2 3:11.25
3 3:00.25
4 3:26.55
*5 (2:55.66)*
*Average:3:12.68*
Bad!Damn i stop solve this longtime.:fp

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*1:50.11*
4x4x4 got little cut.:fp

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*5:14.68*
I hate V-cube 5 locked or pop!!
---------------------------------------------------
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
1. U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R F' D F2 L B2 U' B F2 L2 U' 
U:white 
F:green

*Slove*

U:green
F:red

*XCROSS:*L U F' U' L D' R' D (8f)

*F2L 2#:*L U L'B2 U B' U B (8f)
*F2L 3#:*U' B U B' (4f)
*F2L 4#:*F U F'U2 F U' F' (7f)

*OLL:*y' M U M' U2 M U M'(6f)

*PLL:*y2 F2 L' U' L F2 R' D R' D' R2 (10f)

*So Solve：L U F' U' L D' R' D L U L' B2 U B' U B U' B U B' F U F' U2 F U' F' y' M U M' U2 M U M' y2 F2 L' U' L F2 R' D R' D' R2 ** 43F*
First try have fun.
___________________________________________________
*Type II:*
*XCROSS:*L U F' U' L D' R' D (8f)

*F2L 2#:*L U L' B U2 B2 (6f)
*F2L 3#:*U B' F U2 F' U2 F U' F' (9f)
*F2L 4#:*U2 B U' B' (4f)

* OLL:*y' R U2 R U R' U R (7f)

*pll:*y2 R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 (9f)

*So Solve:L U F' U' L D' R' D L U L' B U2 B2 U B' F U2 F' U2 F U' F' U2 B U' B' y' R U2 R U R' U R y2 R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2* *43F*


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 13, 2009)

3x3: 12.42, 11.64, 13.57, 14.63, 13.37
Wow 13.12
Awesome start.

3x3 OH: 28.20, 24.75, 27.17, 25.99, 24.93
26.03
LL is bad. No improvement in this event. 

3x3 BLD: 1:45.26, 1:43.87, DNF(2:04.27)
No.

3x3 FMC: 33
Wow (THIS IS MY FIRST ATTEMPT)
z2 y R U R2 F R z y U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F U R U R2 U R U2 F2 L F L' F y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

I got luck but I did try to do the LL in each and every way I know.

My first solution was
z2 y R U R2 F R z y U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F U R U R2 U R U R U' R' y r U R' U R U2 r' y U2 F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 (39)

Explanation
2x2x2: z2 y R U R2 F R
Double X cross: z y U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F
F2L: U R U R2 U R U2 F2 L F L' F
LL: y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

Some one please comment and let me know how I can improve.


----------



## Lumej (Dec 13, 2009)

Lumej

*2x2:* 9.94, (18.35), 17.29, (7.28), 10.74 = 12.66
_The first four were semi-guimond (I know the concept and one algorithm). The fourth one was really cool, beacuse I could look ahead so far..._
*3x3:* (21.31), 25.64, 28.86, (30.94), 24.60 = 25.64
_First one was a PLL skip, nice =) except for the 30sec one…_
*4x4:* (2:18.23), 2:06.60, 2:04.05, (1:57.55), 2:10.33 = 2:06.99
*5x5:* (3:39.30), 3:49.82, 3:53.90, (4:35.64), 4:11.38 = 3:58.37
*2-3-4:* 2:19.68
*2-3-4-5:* 7:20.88
*3x3oh:* (1:06.11), 1:18.51, (1:25.58), 1:10.84, 1:18.54 = 1:15.96
*2x2bld:* 3:21.05, 2:20.19, 5:08.81 = 2:20.19
*3x3bld:* 9:01.33, 9:16.09, DNF = 9:01.33
_Wow, almost sub 9! The DNF had 4 wrong edges…_
*MTS:* 3:11.15, 2:18.85, 2:25.38, 2:47.28, 2:12.08 = 2:30.50
*Clock:* 36.07, 38.01, 36.92, (1:00.65), (34.81) = 37.00
*Sq-1:* (1:27.64), 2:18.15, 2:15.08, 2:46.72, (2:51.21) = 2:26.65


----------



## Toad (Dec 13, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.68, (10.48+), (5.97), 6.52, 6.55 =*6.58*
Bad 2nd solve, good average 

*3x3:* 22.42, 22.87, (24.44), (19.83), 23.61 = *22.97*
Pretty bad  ... Trying to turn slower and improve lookahead.

*3x3 OH:* (39.76), 48.82, (48.97), 48.78, 46.85 =*48.15*
Good single . Consistent but not super fast average.

*4x4:* 1:57.33, (2:12.14), (1:37.40), 1:49.19, 1:55.96 =*1:54.16*
Been practicing this a bit more… Still can't wait for my Mini QJ  (xmas present)

*2 - 4 Relay: 2:52.18*
Pretty bad… 4x4 was Sup2 

*Pyraminx:* 10.01, (7.67), 11.07, 11.61, (12.84) =*10.90*
Meh, not too shabby… Sub10 ave. next week 

*I'VE STOPPED DOING BLD STUFF NOW COS IT BORES ME.*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2009)

MultiBLD: 2/2 5:40.99 Good


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2009)

2x2: (2.37), (4.93), 4.41, 3.54, 2.53 = 3.49
Say what?

3x3: 12.76, 11.96, (13.67), 13.25, (11.51) = 12.66

4x4: (1:02.34), 1:00.87, 57.84, 58.16, (55.48) = 58.96

234: 1:17.97
I suck.

2345: 3:09.66

OH: 29.12, 27.54, 25.62, (36.74), (23.24) = 27.43
I haven't practiced for about 2 months.

Sq-1: 12.21, (15.76), 12.95, 15.65, (10.07) = 13.60
Not that easy scrambles, really. 2 and 4 had parity.


----------



## Micael (Dec 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1: 12.21, (15.76), 12.95, 15.65, (10.07) = 13.60
> Not that easy scrambles, really. 2 and 4 had parity.




OMG Extremely impressive!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 13, 2009)

*2x2:* (2.11), (6.72), 3.28, 2.91, 2.34 = *2.84*
Given the scrambles, this isn't very good.

*3x3:* 11.07, 12.55, 13.34, 12.14, 14.30 = *12.68*
Surprisingly good, but ended up with some pretty easy solves.

*2x2BLD:* DNF, 23.79, 13.98 = *13.98*

*Clock:* 7.90, 7.47, 6.88, 8.52, 8.41 = *7.93*

*sq1:* 15.55, 18.78, 18.95, 24.31, 17.98 = *18.57*
meh


----------



## PeterV (Dec 13, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 4.90, 8.89, (4.85), (12.50), 7.82 = *7.20 avg.* _--> PB!_

3x3x3: 34.74, (27.99), 30.67, 31.40, (DNF) = *32.27 avg* _--> Ouch._

4x4x4: (2:24.45), 2:43.97, 2:47.28, (3:41.68), 2:59.12 = *2:50.12 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:38.04*

2-5 Relay: *8:47.64*

Magic: (1.47), 1.49, 1.48, 1.48, (2.32) = *1.48 avg.*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 14, 2009)

*2x2 *: 8.98, (18.69), (7.87), 8.10, 12.14 = 9.74
Its obvious I really really practice 2x2

*3x3* : 17.10, (18.27), (14.59), 15.53, 15.07 = 15.90
The starting 2 solves sucked and the PLL's were GGGJR

*3x3 OH* : (29.33), 33.24, 35.52, (37.97), 33.74 = 34.17
A nice ascending order for the first 4 solves 

*4x4* : 1:05.20*O*, (1:03.11*P*), 1:11.59, 1:03.69*P*, (1:14.52*P*) = 1:06.83
Its a PB average haha 

*Square-1* : 1:08.06, 1:08.46, (DNF(1:11.03)), 1:36.96, (48.62) = 1:17.83
Its a work in progress 

*3x3 BLD* : 3:51.87, DNF(4:16.13), DNF(3:43.65) = 3:51.87
Okay solve, bad solve, wtf happened all edges solve no corners solved solve.

*Magic* : 1.91, (1.59), 1.83, (2.72), 1.88 = 1.87

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:52.38
The splits were roughly 14-17-1:21, bad reduction and PLL parity.

*Match the Scramble* : 2:24.53, 2:04.47, 2:07.01, (1:58.90), (2:49.28)
I don't know whether you calculate the best of the average.

*3x3 with Feet* : 4:53.75
I won't make it past this solve


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm Back!

2x2- 3.04, 7.27, 5.47, 5.83, 5.19 Average- 5.50
3x3- 16.95, 19.52, 18.05, 18.19, 19.17 Average- 18.47


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

If you haven't done 2x2, don't highlight my post.
WTF 2x2 scrambles? I did them on my 3x3, so it doesn't count, but they were crazy. Especially the first one. Quick first 3 corners, then ll skip? Rowe better do weekly comp this week, if he hasn't yet. I expect sub 2.25


----------



## MistArts (Dec 14, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (3.28), (7.01), 3.62, 3.96, 5.69 = 4.43

*FMC:* L F' L D B' D2 F D R U' D' R2 F' R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U' L' U' L R U' R' U' R U R' U' F' U F (*35*)


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> *2x2:* (2.11), (6.72), 3.28, 2.91, 2.34 = 2.84
> Given the scrambles, this isn't very good.



It's still sub-world-record-aver... Oh wait...


----------



## desertbear (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pyraminx* (learning WO):

12.77 12.93 12.02 (18.37) (11.93)= 12.57


----------



## PeterV (Dec 15, 2009)

I had a timer malfunction on my last 3x3 solve. It was the timer and not my fault, but I didn't realize it till after I had finished my solve. What's protocol for this? New scramble? DNF?

EDIT: Disregard this. I got an answer.


----------



## SebCube (Dec 15, 2009)

3x3x3
1:	00:42.99
2:	00:36.36
3:	00:49.42
4:	00:45.08
5:	00:50.37
Avg. 5: 00:44.84 

3x3x3 OH
1:	03:27.70
2:	02:08.11
3:	02:00.62
4:	05:37.18
5:	02:29.53
Avg. 5: 03:08.63


----------



## Erik (Dec 15, 2009)

2: (1.52), (4.70), 2.81, 3.81, 2.70 => 3.11 avg 
3: 10.91, 10.70, 10.86, (10.23), (13.09+) => 10.82
pyra: 6.30, (4.36), 5.36, (14.45), 7.05 => 6.24 luckily the scrambles were not hard, but this QJ sucks!
OH: (16.39), 17.76, (25.05), 24.94, 21.73 => 21.48
FMC:
Scr: U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R F' D F2 L B2 U' B F2 L2 U' 
Did the inverse scramble so scramble with: U L2 F2 B' U B2 L' F2 D' F R' U L2 D L2 U B2 L2 D F2 U

R' B R2 L' D2 U' R' B2 D B' double X-cross (10)
U' F U' F' U L' B L B' U2 F R U' R' some pairs plus some tricks to leave a 1 look LL (14)
F' U R U2 L F R' F' L' U F R F' U R' the 1 look LL (15)

Inverse: R U' F R' F' U' L F R F' L' U2 R' U' F R U R' F' U2 B L' B' L U' F U F' U B D' B2 R U D2 L R2 B' R (39) meh...


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 15, 2009)

Erik Johnson

2x2 - 3.17, (4.30), 3.45, 2.99, (2.69) = 3.20

3x3 - (10.49), 11.90, 13.66, (13.99), 13.54 = 13.02

I don't feel like doing fmc


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2009)

2x2x2: (3.78), (7.29), 4.49, 6.08, 6.33 = 5.63
Wow

3x3x3: 20.01, 18.67, (18.02), 20.07, (20.50) = 19.58
Not great, but too terrible!

4x4x4: 1:21.16, (1:40.21), (1:19.09), 1:39.40, 1:35.68 = 1:32.08
Rubbish

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:07.10
Yuk!

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:58.10

Pyraminx: 5.43, 9.71, (11.19), (4.26), 10.11 = 8.42
2 lucky solves - nice!

MTS: (1:05.53), 1:10.48, (1:30.36), 1:06.13, 1:10.60 = 1:09.07

2x2x2BLD: 1:39.32, 1:05.35, 51.15 = 51.15

3x3x3BLD: 3:25.23, DNS, DNS = 3:25.23
No time to do other 2, but 1st was alright

MultiBLD: 3/3 23:34.03
Missed PB by 90 secs


----------



## guusrs (Dec 15, 2009)

fmc: B F' D2 R D' F2 R U2 R' U' F' R2 F D R D' U' B' R' B R U R F2 B' D2 (*26*)

with NISS found pre-scramble-moves: F2 B' D2, then:
F2L: B F' D2 R D' F2 R U2 R' U' F' R2 F D R D' (16)
LL: U' B' R' B R U R (23)
pre-move correction: F2 B' D2 (26)
nice and smoothly 

Gus


----------



## elimescube (Dec 16, 2009)

I just finished exams! Going to spend the next month cubing! I've missed this so much!

*2x2x2:* (3.44), (8.38), 5.25, 4.19, 6.44 = *5.29* Decent.
*3x3x3:* 18.84, (16.52), 16.96, (20.13), 17.65 = *17.81* Decent.
*4x4x4:* 1:19.80, (1:11.16), 1:15.25, (1:21.91), 1:20.36 = *1:18.47* Decent.
*5x5x5:* 1:59.18, 1:53.78, (1:46.72), (2:14.68), 1:56.03 = *1:56.33* Decent.
*3x3x3 OH:* (23.03), 24.38, (38.22), 31.40, 30.88 = *28.89* Amazing! First time I've done any OH since the Canadian Open.
*234 Relay: 1:54.97* Poor.
*2345 Relay: 3:44.31* Acceptable.
*Pyraminx:* (17.27), 13.52, 12.19, (11.94), 12.46 = *12.72*
*Square-1:* 32.28, (35.22), 31.61, 27.90, (26.91) = *30.60* Great!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2009)

fmc: 2X2: R' U F' U' F R D R' Z2
2x2x3: 

Edit: will finish later. Time so far is 3 minutes.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 16, 2009)

2x2x2
(8.05), 3.46, 2.91, 4.96, (2.49) - *3.78*
Very good average. Easy scrambles. Had a lot of the CLL cases I know.

3x3x3
12.79, (23.33), 16.64, 16.69, (11.07) - *15.37*
Decent. very inconsistent. The 23 had a flipped F2L edge and cross mistake... =( The 11 flowed very nicely. 

4x4x4
(1:41.80), 1:11.63, (1:10.88), 1:24.35, 1:12.51 - *1:16.16*
Good. =) Two crappy solves, though. 

5x5x5
(2:49.60), (2:30.53), 2:39.07, 2:40.18, 2:41.62 - *2:40.29*
Very good. =)

6x6x6
(7:05.97), 6:38.61, 6:56.36, 6:50.82, (6.19.21) - *6:48.60*
Don't know if this is good or not. I haven't timed too many 6x6 solves.

2x2x2 Blindfolded:
DNF DNF 8.97 = *8.97*
Speed BLD with Ortega. I guessed AUF. =)

3x3x3 One Handed
25.89, (21.42), 23.95, 24.72, (28.62) - *24.85*
Great! =D 

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
*1:35.11*
Very good! 3x3 was 12 seconds. No idea about the others.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
*4:25.56*
First time trying this. =)

MegaMinx
(5:55.01), 4:38.76, 5:06.22, 5:52.17, (3:53.17) - *5:12.38*
Inconsistent? Me?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2009)

Terrible week for BLD, except for 2x2x2 and 4x4x4.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.58, 8.40, 6.86, 10.06, 11.19 = *9.35*
*3x3x3:* 23.53, 25.16, 23.94, 24.30, 25.56 = *24.47*
*4x4x4:* 1:46.71 [OP], 1:50.75 [O], 1:17.75, 1:27.08 [P], 1:34.43 [P] = *1:36.07*
*5x5x5:* 2:30.81, 2:29.65, 2:26.91, 2:44.80, 2:40.80 = *2:33.75*
*6x6x6:* 4:58.58 [P], 5:05.86, 5:39.81 [P], 5:19.21 [O], DNF [40:18.17, 21:09] = *5:21.63*
Comment: I got interrupted while memorizing the BLD; I was pretty happy to get such a good time. It was off by 4 obliques, though, and I couldn't figure out where I went wrong on them.
*7x7x7:* 7:31.56, 7:26.68, 7:20.90, 7:20.87, DNF [1:07:48.54, 31:09] = *7:26.38*
Comment: Absolutely terrible BLD solve. I reoriented, and it led to some confusion on my part, which led to a very slow memorization time. Then I also had trouble recalling some of it. I was only off by 2 inner + centers and 2 obliques, though, so it was kind of close. The inner + centers were due to my using the wrong piece to go with a letter – I remembered the right image, but translated it into a piece that gave a nicer algorithm, like Chris has commented on before. The obliques I just didn’t see during memorization – probably because of the reorienting.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 29.77, 25.06, 33.46 = *25.06*
Comment: At least these went well! Very nice times for me.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:51.22, 2:40.75, 2:41.16 = *1:51.22*
Comment: It seems like I’m trying to memorize too fast now. I had bad memory pauses on the last two which killed me. If I had taken a few extra seconds to go over the memorization, I probably would have been a minute faster. It’s so hard to find the right balance.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:52.38 [5:32], DNF [9:02.74, 4:27], 7:45.89 [3:49] = *7:45.89*
Comment: The second one was really bad – off by 12 centers and 8 wings, and I couldn’t figure out what went wrong at all! The third one was nice, though.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [18:03.00, 10:20], DNF [20:06.03, 11:05], DNF [17:02.69, 9:22] = *DNF*
Comment:    It’s been a long time since I DNFed all 3, and I really hate it. The first one was just off by 2 + centers; I reoriented and then just didn’t see those last 2 centers when memorizing (I’m starting to see this is a real common mistake for me with reorienting). The second one was all correct except for 4 centers; I forgot to consciously remember what my reorientation was, and I had to remember it after starting the solve, and I couldn’t remember – I tried something and it was the wrong one. Also, on that one I was solving while sitting next to my wife who was watching TV, and I was sort of following the story while I was memorizing and solving (no earplugs). It’s so cool that that’s actually possible! The third one was off by 3 X centers – I was using moving buffers, and I shot from the wrong buffer on one algorithm. But the cool thing about the third one is that I reoriented and it gave me 17 center pieces solved! So close to a really cool solve. Very disappointing week.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 17:42.27* [10:49]
Comment: The second cube had 2 corners twisted; I had memorized the wrong sticker of a corner. At least the time was a little better than last week. I think I’m going to keep practicing 4 cubes until I can get them down to less than 15 minutes, at least.
*3x3x3 OH:* 37.31, 43.46, 39.86, 43.18, 49.84 = *42.17*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:06.93, 1:23.56, 1:56.09, 1:49.71, 1:48.72 = *1:51.51*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:32.96, 1:27.33, 1:39.03, 1:29.81, 1:24.54 = *1:30.03*
*2-4 relay:* *2:38.33* [P]
Comment: 2x2x2 solve took around 40 seconds, which is what killed me.
*2-5 relay:* *5:07.34* [O]
*Magic:* 1.77, 2.25, 2.75, 1.66, 2.72 = *2.25*
*Master Magic:* 3.75, 3.93, 7.21, 4.63, 3.86 = *4.14*
*Clock:* 34.72, 19.83, 23.44, 22.53, 21.50 = *22.49*
*MegaMinx:* 3:14.04, 3:11.54, 2:54.15, 2:47.24, 2:57.53 = *3:01.07*
*Pyraminx:* 16.81, 10.44, 8.59, 19.90, 10.44 = *12.56*
Comment: Wow! That was nice!
*Square-1:* 1:05.30, 1:04.18, 1:00.68 [P], 1:15.69, 1:06.61 = *1:05.36*
Comment: I was averaging 40 seconds when warming up. I hate when that happens!
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 17, 2009)

2x2: (3.15), (6.16), 3.86, 3.84, 5.43 = 4.38
3x3: 15.72, (22.18), (14.88), 17.09, 17.94 = 16.92
4x4: 1:13.65, 1:30.05, (1:33.21), 1:24.36, (1:09.21) = 1:22.67
5x5: (1:46.71), (2:27.13), 2:13.15, 2:13.06, 2:10.58 = 2:12.26
6x6: 4:36.53, 4:40.61, 4:57.71, (4:35.03), (5:05.78) = 4:44.95

2x2 BLD: DNF 41.55 41.34 = 41.34
3x3 BLD: DNF DNF 3:23.47 = 3:23.47
234: 2:00.31
2345: 3:46.40
3x3 OH: 32.93, 39.68, (49.47), 39.96, (29.55) = 37.52
clock: (12.65), (DNF), 14.03, 16.50, 20.71 = 17.08
pyraminx: (17.00), 8.30, (6.93), 13.06, 10.59 = 10.65

Fewest Moves: 32
scramble: U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R F' D F2 L B2 U' B F2 L2 U'
Solution: L' F U F U' R F' D2 F2 D' L2 R F' R2 U R D2 R' U' R L' D2 F' D F R' B' D' B D R D'

2x2x2: L' F U F U' R (6|6) [the L' is just a random move to mess the rest of the cube up]
2x2x3: F' D2 F2 D' L2 R F' R' * (8|14) [L2 preserves a pair, and makes stuff pretty]
F2L: D2 L' D2 F' D F (6|20)
Edges: R' B' D' B D R D' (7|27)
Leaves 3 corners, insert R' U R D2 R' U' R D2 (5|32) at *.

In typing this up, I also found this nice finish (also 32):
F2L: D2 L' D F' D2 F (6|20)
Setup, then J perm: L U2 R B R' U2 L F' L F L D2 (12|32)

Almost completely a disaster. Had basically nothing until 7 minutes left, when I started looking for the insertion. Lots of good starts, but couldn't find any good continuations, even with NISS!


----------



## Stini (Dec 17, 2009)

Mainly bad results this week:

*2x2x2:* 6.39 (6.56) (3.89) 6.41 6.34 = *6.38*
*3x3x3:* (16.33) (18.02) 17.69 17.98 16.67 = *17.45*
*4x4x4:* (1:17.64) (1:28.25) 1:24.00 1:27.27 1:26.89 = *1:26.05*
*5x5x5:* (2:09.06) 2:37.44 2:17.01 2:30.12 (2:49.19) = *2:28.19*
*6x6x6:* 5:36.05 (5:41.53) 5:17.55 (5:13.48) 5:22.98 = *5:25.53*
*7x7x7:* 7:41.81 (7:30.89) 8:18.22 (10:36.14) 8:16.92 = *8:05.65*
*3x3x3-OH:* (30.44) 36.31 34.39 (37.23) 32.53 = *34.41*
*FMC: 33 HTM*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:02.61*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:28.12*
*Magic:* 1.51 (2.80) 1.66 1.87 (1.39) = *1.68*
*Master Magic:* 6.54 5.24 (6.80) 5.57 (5.09) = *5.78*
*Clock:* 19.39 (15.16) 15.25 18.12 (DNF) = *17.59*
*Megaminx:* (2:22.94) 2:32.88 2:51.05 (2:56.31) 2:26.47 = *2:36.80*
*Pyraminx:* (11.02) (15.44) 12.86 12.64 14.19 = *13.23*

FMC-solution: F2 B D U R' F U2 B' D R D2 F R' D R D F R' D R D' F D' U' F D' F' D U F2 D' F' D2

For normal scramble with D pre-move:
2x2x3: F2 B D U R' F U2 B' D R
Some block building: D2 F R' D R
Orient edges + F2L: D F R' D R D' F D'
ZBLL: U' F D' F' D U F2 D' F' D

Start was quite nice, but overall I wasn't really satisfied. On the other hand I managed to use a recently learnt ZBLL-alg


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF 6:10.31


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 17, 2009)

*Mats B*
Slowsolving
*2x2:* 15.06, 23.30, 18.50, 18.32, 14.95 = *17.29*
*3x3:* 51.21, 38.90, 51.52, 46.11, 52.13 = *49.61* 
*4x4:* 3:22.57, 2:50.42, 4:21.61, 3:51.30, 3:02.02 = *3:25.30* 
*5x5:* 7:44.38, 10:24.55, 9:14.09, 8:42.28, 8:24.58, = *8:46.98* 
*2-4Rel: 4:39.43*

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 39.16, 28.14, 37.02 = *28.14* 
*3x3BLD:* dnf (1:47), dnf (1:51), 2:21.37 (safe) = *2:21.37*
*4x4BLD: * dnf (9:47), dnf (10:27), 11:32 (safe) = *11:32*
*5x5BLD:* dnf (24:01), dnf, dnf (safe ) = *dnf* 
I got to quit solving like this. Slower and safer are better.
*Multi: 2/4 = 0* in 18:30, memo 11:20
I was too tired to attempt seven so I thought to do like everyone else:
solve four as fast as possible. But that is not my style of solving.
I memoed a little too fast, actually forgot the order of three corners on 
one cube. On another I solved too fast, realized an error after perhaps 
a second or two but did not manage to backtrack and redo correctly.
Still an experience.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5BLD:* dnf (24:01), dnf, dnf (safe ) = *dnf*
> I got to quit solving like this. Slower and safer are better.


Aww, I thought this week was your chance to beat me at 5x5x5 BLD.



MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi: 2/4 = 0* in 18:30, memo 11:20
> I was too tired to attempt seven so I thought to do like everyone else:
> solve four as fast as possible. But that is not my style of solving.
> I memoed a little too fast, actually forgot the order of three corners on
> ...


Pretty good speed! I was only a very little bit faster.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 18, 2009)

FMC: 32 moves
LF'B'LDBU'B2UD2]D'F2DR'D'F'D]R2F'R']R'FLF'R2FL'F'R'](RF'L'FRF'LFR2)R2
-->
LF'B'LD BU'B2UD F2DR'D'F' DR2F'R2F LF'R2FL' F2L'FRF' LF

I just quickly did a skeleton, then put 2 corner commutator at the end, didn't bother with insertions. (Lucky that there were a few cancellations)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2009)

*Results week 50*

So we got a new winner this time: mazei! Congratulations

*2x2x2*(39)

 2.68 fazrulz
 2.84 DavidWoner
 3.11 Erik
 3.20 ErikJ
 3.49 MTGjumper
 3.59 mazei
 3.78 Morten
 3.82 Yichen
 4.37 Yes, We Can!
 4.38 Tim Reynolds
 4.42 MistArts
 4.49 fanwuq
 4.83 zaub3rfr4g
 5.03 kzhou
 5.29 elimescube
 5.50 Kian
 5.63 kinch2002
 5.77 blizzardmb
 5.96 CharlieCooper
 6.38 Stini
 6.43 JunwenYao
 6.57 Musli4brekkies
 6.58 randomtoad
 7.04 mande
 7.20 PeterV
 7.21 ianini
 7.57 Rubiks560
 7.73 Cyrus C.
 8.64 aronpm
 9.18 jamesdeanludlow
 9.29 Evan Liu
 9.35 Mike Hughey
 9.65 chahupping
 9.74 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.40 Inf3rn0
 12.66 Lumej
 12.80 msemtd
 17.09 salshort
 17.29 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(46)

 10.06 fazrulz
 10.82 Erik
 12.43 mazei
 12.66 MTGjumper
 12.68 DavidWoner
 13.03 ErikJ
 13.12 ManasijV
 14.12 kzhou
 14.40 Yes, We Can!
 14.90 zaub3rfr4g
 15.37 Morten
 15.56 Edmund
 15.90 Hyprul 9-ty2
 16.52 Edam
 16.92 Tim Reynolds
 17.35 Yichen
 17.45 Stini
 17.81 CharlieCooper
 17.82 elimescube
 18.41 Rubiks560
 18.47 Kian
 19.47 JunwenYao
 19.58 kinch2002
 20.18 mande
 20.20 chahupping
 20.31 ianini
 21.11 Cyrus C.
 22.08 fanwuq
 22.14 Edward
 22.63 Musli4brekkies
 22.97 randomtoad
 23.49 Evan Liu
 24.47 Mike Hughey
 24.68 d-man
 25.86 jamesdeanludlow
 26.37 Lumej
 26.52 salshort
 30.31 Inf3rn0
 30.98 jave
 32.27 PeterV
 34.34 blizzardmb
 34.65 janelle
 39.77 msemtd
 45.83 SebCube
 49.61 MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4*(31)

 54.29 fazrulz
 54.87 mazei
 58.96 MTGjumper
 1:00.84 Yes, We Can!
 1:06.12 CharlieCooper
 1:06.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:09.88 kzhou
 1:16.16 Morten
 1:18.47 elimescube
 1:20.38 JunwenYao
 1:20.54 chahupping
 1:21.77 Edam
 1:22.38 zaub3rfr4g
 1:22.69 Tim Reynolds
 1:26.05 Stini
 1:29.20 jamesdeanludlow
 1:31.60 fanwuq
 1:32.08 kinch2002
 1:34.56 Yichen
 1:36.07 Mike Hughey
 1:40.12 Evan Liu
 1:51.90 Cyrus C.
 1:54.16 randomtoad
 1:59.65 aronpm
 2:00.45 mande
 2:06.99 Lumej
 2:21.96 salshort
 2:30.15 blizzardmb
 2:48.31 msemtd
 2:50.12 PeterV
 3:25.30 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:27.05 fazrulz
 1:36.79 mazei
 1:56.33 elimescube
 2:08.54 CharlieCooper
 2:12.26 Tim Reynolds
 2:17.25 kzhou
 2:17.52 Yes, We Can!
 2:28.19 Stini
 2:33.75 Mike Hughey
 2:40.29 Morten
 2:50.88 JunwenYao
 2:51.20 jamesdeanludlow
 3:03.82 ianini
 3:06.59 Rubiks560
 3:08.24 chahupping
 3:48.99 aronpm
 3:58.37 Lumej
 4:28.00 salshort
 4:30.80 msemtd
 4:58.66 mande
 8:46.98 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:36.67 mazei
 4:44.95 Tim Reynolds
 5:21.63 Mike Hughey
 5:25.53 Stini
 5:39.79 jamesdeanludlow
 6:57.72 Morten
 8:34.31 msemtd
*7x7x7*(5)

 6:03.55 mazei
 7:26.38 Mike Hughey
 8:05.65 Stini
 9:15.07 jamesdeanludlow
12:39.00 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 20.67 mazei
 21.48 Erik
 24.85 Morten
 26.03 ManasijV
 27.43 MTGjumper
 28.89 elimescube
 32.16 Yes, We Can!
 32.80 Rubiks560
 34.17 Hyprul 9-ty2
 34.41 Stini
 37.52 Tim Reynolds
 39.65 Yichen
 42.17 Mike Hughey
 44.87 JunwenYao
 44.95 mande
 45.12 kzhou
 47.34 Evan Liu
 48.15 randomtoad
 1:00.39 salshort
 1:05.39 Inf3rn0
 1:15.96 Lumej
 1:29.43 janelle
 1:30.15 msemtd
 1:41.27 jamesdeanludlow
 2:41.78 SebCube
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:51.51 Mike Hughey
 7:12.48 jamesdeanludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 6.98 fazrulz
 8.97 Morten
 12.24 fanwuq
 13.98 DavidWoner
 21.46 zaub3rfr4g
 25.06 Mike Hughey
 28.14 MatsBergsten
 41.34 Tim Reynolds
 51.15 kinch2002
 1:05.38 Micael
 1:14.24 Rubiks560
 1:18.19 JunwenYao
 1:56.09 mazei
 2:20.19 Lumej
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:43.87 ManasijV
 1:51.22 Mike Hughey
 1:56.05 Micael
 1:59.91 fazrulz
 2:17.32 zaub3rfr4g
 2:21.37 MatsBergsten
 2:34.91 mazei
 3:01.70 mande
 3:23.47 Tim Reynolds
 3:25.23 kinch2002
 3:27.97 JunwenYao
 3:51.87 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5:23.63 aronpm
 9:01.33 Lumej
 DNF Rubiks560
 DNF msemtd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:10.31 cmhardw
 7:45.89 Mike Hughey
11:32.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Micael
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/12 Micael
3/3 kinch2002
2/2 trying-to-speedcube...
3/4 Mike Hughey
2/2 JunwenYao
2/3 zaub3rfr4g
2/4 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:09.07 kinch2002
 1:20.06 mande
 1:30.03 Mike Hughey
 1:58.66 jamesdeanludlow
 2:00.38 blizzardmb
 2:12.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:30.50 Lumej
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:17.97 MTGjumper
 1:21.33 mazei
 1:28.77 Yes, We Can!
 1:35.11 Morten
 1:41.17 kzhou
 1:50.11 JunwenYao
 1:52.38 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:54.97 elimescube
 1:55.25 Edam
 2:00.31 Tim Reynolds
 2:01.72 jamesdeanludlow
 2:02.61 Stini
 2:05.83 Yichen
 2:07.10 kinch2002
 2:19.68 Lumej
 2:32.54 Cyrus C.
 2:38.33 Mike Hughey
 2:38.97 Evan Liu
 2:52.18 randomtoad
 3:18.02 msemtd
 3:18.91 salshort
 3:19.84 aronpm
 3:38.04 PeterV
 4:39.43 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 3:09.66 MTGjumper
 3:09.66 mazei
 3:44.31 elimescube
 3:46.40 Tim Reynolds
 4:07.58 kzhou
 4:25.56 Morten
 4:28.12 Stini
 4:33.47 Yes, We Can!
 4:58.10 kinch2002
 5:01.27 Cyrus C.
 5:07.34 Mike Hughey
 5:14.68 JunwenYao
 5:35.58 jamesdeanludlow
 6:32.41 aronpm
 7:20.88 Lumej
 7:40.81 Evan Liu
 7:52.29 salshort
 8:42.35 msemtd
 8:47.64 PeterV
*Magic*(16)

 0.98 ianini
 1.16 JunwenYao
 1.48 PeterV
 1.58 jamesdeanludlow
 1.67 Yes, We Can!
 1.68 Stini
 1.68 zaub3rfr4g
 1.73 fazrulz
 1.85 salshort
 1.87 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.87 aronpm
 2.25 Mike Hughey
 2.58 msemtd
 3.74 Evan Liu
 DNF kzhou
 DNF Musli4brekkies
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.01 jamesdeanludlow
 4.14 Mike Hughey
 5.78 Stini
*Clock*(8)

 7.93 DavidWoner
 16.42 jamesdeanludlow
 17.08 Tim Reynolds
 17.59 Stini
 22.49 Mike Hughey
 31.44 msemtd
 37.00 Lumej
 39.76 ZB_FTW!!!
*Pyraminx*(15)

 5.46 CharlieCooper
 6.24 Erik
 6.89 fazrulz
 8.42 kinch2002
 10.65 Tim Reynolds
 10.90 randomtoad
 11.66 salshort
 12.23 Yes, We Can!
 12.56 Mike Hughey
 12.57 desertbear
 12.72 elimescube
 13.22 kzhou
 13.23 Stini
 13.67 JunwenYao
 20.96 msemtd
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:38.21 mazei
 1:58.60 Yes, We Can!
 2:10.83 CharlieCooper
 2:13.88 Rubiks560
 2:36.80 Stini
 3:01.07 Mike Hughey
 3:12.68 JunwenYao
 3:35.10 jamesdeanludlow
 3:41.73 Yichen
 4:01.18 Cyrus C.
 5:09.57 msemtd
 5:12.38 Morten
*Square-1*(11)

 13.60 MTGjumper
 18.57 DavidWoner
 28.94 fazrulz
 30.60 elimescube
 35.73 CharlieCooper
 37.92 leandrobaltazar
 53.79 Musli4brekkies
 1:05.36 Mike Hughey
 1:11.75 jamesdeanludlow
 1:17.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:26.65 Lumej
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

26 guusrs
29 TMOY
32 fanwuq
32 Tim Reynolds
33 Stini
33 ManasijV
33 fazrulz
35 MistArts
37 mazei
38 Mike Hughey
39 Erik
43 JunwenYao
49 zaub3rfr4g
51 jamesdeanludlow
52 Cyrus C.

*Contest results*

297 mazei
261 Mike Hughey
246 fazrulz
246 Tim Reynolds
230 Yes, We Can!
225 Stini
216 Morten
211 JunwenYao
204 MTGjumper
191 elimescube
182 kzhou
180 jamesdeanludlow
159 kinch2002
155 zaub3rfr4g
151 CharlieCooper
146 Hyprul 9-ty2
146 Erik
125 Yichen
124 DavidWoner
111 ManasijV
110 fanwuq
107 Rubiks560
101 mande
96 Lumej
93 Cyrus C.
86 msemtd
83 randomtoad
82 ErikJ
78 salshort
78 Edam
77 Evan Liu
74 MatsBergsten
72 aronpm
71 chahupping
71 ianini
62 Micael
56 PeterV
55 Kian
51 Musli4brekkies
49 MistArts
48 blizzardmb
38 Edmund
29 Inf3rn0
25 guusrs
24 TMOY
21 Edward
16 janelle
16 d-man
12 trying-to-speedcube...
12 cmhardw
11 jave
11 SebCube
10 leandrobaltazar
8 desertbear
3 ZB_FTW!!!


----------



## Edward (Dec 18, 2009)

Excuse me but you forgot me.

EDIT: Thanks, I had no idea I had to follow a posting format. >.>


----------



## mazei (Dec 18, 2009)

Pwnage!! And now that I found my S-1 and Pyraminx(misplaced it somewhere), moar events...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2-3-4 Relay*(24)
> 
> 55.25 Edam



This is supposed to be 1:55.25. There was no character separating 234 from 1:55.25, which likely caused the error.


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

You missed my 33 move FMC on page 3. Would it be easier to pick up if it was in the same post as my other events?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2009)

And you put my clock in magic. Did I format it wrong?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> And you put my clock in magic. Did I format it wrong?



Nah, sorry to all of you. Lots of errors this time. Maybe I ought to check better,
but it works this way too , with a little less effort for me.

@ZB: there's a lot of puzzles called Rubik's something, so it's easier if you 
just call it *Magic*.
@David & Edam: yes, there ought to be a space between the 4 in the event name
and the 1 minute digit. It's easier then. Previously I had a time limit check on this so
sub-1 was an error, but nowadays that does not work as Feliks and others do sub-1
from time to time. Thank you David.
@Edward: please put your times on the same line as the event name. Removing
the leading double zeroes in the times will make it easier for me/the program.
*3x3 speed 22.78	20.94	22.83	21.25	22.39* works fine.
@Feliks: no problem with several posts, but please put the move count on the first
line. Just 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves 33 moves*
will work excellent. All your explanations may come after the move count.

I'll recalculate in a moment....

@Mike: 5x5BLD, I ought to have known beforehand that you would DNF, please 
As to our Multi times, yes, that was some consolation  Still I do not like 2/4.
Better 4/4 in 40:00.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 18, 2009)

I finally won BLD  and crossed 100 points for the first time


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm ranked 5th!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not there


----------



## Micael (Dec 18, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> I finally won BLD  and crossed 100 points for the first time



Good.  I am happy with the third place.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I'm not there



As far as I can see you did not compete in the Weekly Competition nr 50.
In Competition nr 51 you will be in the list


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 2x2x2 BLD: 12.24
> DNF(1:09.92), 36.62, 12.24+



Result missing.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not there
> ...



lol, my bad, wrong competition


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 BLD: 12.24
> ...



Sorry about that, now it is not any longer. 
What worries me is that I do not understand what was wrong with your post.


----------

